# FreeBSD 10.1 on Dell Inspiron 710m



## albertobsd (May 1, 2015)

Hi everybody.

After few time I returned to FreeBSD.


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD i710m 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #4: Thu Apr 30 23:07:51 CDT 2015  root@i710m:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/I710M  i386
```

Actually FreeBSD works very well in this hardware.

Only some hardware don't work the Texas Instrument SD Card Reader


```
none4@pci0:2:4:3:   class=0x018000 card=0x018d1028 chip=0xac8f104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Texas Instruments'
  device  = 'PCI7420/7620 Combo CardBus, 1394a-2000 OHCI and SD/MS-Pro Controller'
  class  = mass storage
```

I really need the SD Card reader.

Some help?

By the way this is how to look :












I build a custom kernel for this laptop:

/usr/src/sys/i386/conf/I710M

```
#
# I710M -- Kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/i386 on DELL INSPIRON 710m
#
cpu     I486_CPU
cpu     I586_CPU
cpu     I686_CPU
ident     I710M

makeoptions   DEBUG=-g     # Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
makeoptions   WITH_CTF=1     # Run ctfconvert(1) for DTrace support

options    SCHED_ULE     # ULE scheduler
options    PREEMPTION     # Enable kernel thread preemption
options    INET       # InterNETworking
options    INET6       # IPv6 communications protocols
options    TCP_OFFLOAD     # TCP offload
options    SCTP       # Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options    FFS       # Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options    SOFTUPDATES     # Enable FFS soft updates support
options    UFS_ACL       # Support for access control lists
options    UFS_DIRHASH     # Improve performance on big directories
options    UFS_GJOURNAL     # Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options    QUOTA       # Enable disk quotas for UFS
options    MD_ROOT       # MD is a potential root device
options    NFSCL       # New Network Filesystem Client
options    NFSD       # New Network Filesystem Server
options    NFSLOCKD     # Network Lock Manager
options    NFS_ROOT     # NFS usable as /, requires NFSCL
options    MSDOSFS       # MSDOS Filesystem
options    CD9660       # ISO 9660 Filesystem
options    PROCFS       # Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options    PSEUDOFS     # Pseudo-filesystem framework
options    GEOM_PART_GPT     # GUID Partition Tables.
options    GEOM_RAID     # Soft RAID functionality.
options    GEOM_LABEL     # Provides labelization
options    COMPAT_FREEBSD4     # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options    COMPAT_FREEBSD5     # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options    COMPAT_FREEBSD6     # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options    COMPAT_FREEBSD7     # Compatible with FreeBSD7
options    SCSI_DELAY=5000     # Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options    KTRACE       # ktrace(1) support
options    STACK       # stack(9) support
options    SYSVSHM       # SYSV-style shared memory
options    SYSVMSG       # SYSV-style message queues
options    SYSVSEM       # SYSV-style semaphores
options    _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options    PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128   # Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options    KBD_INSTALL_CDEV   # install a CDEV entry in /dev
options    HWPMC_HOOKS     # Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options    AUDIT       # Security event auditing
options    CAPABILITY_MODE     # Capsicum capability mode
options    CAPABILITIES     # Capsicum capabilities
options    PROCDESC     # Support for process descriptors
options    MAC       # TrustedBSD MAC Framework
options    KDTRACE_HOOKS     # Kernel DTrace hooks
options    DDB_CTF       # Kernel ELF linker loads CTF data
options    INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE   # Include this file in kernel

# Debugging support.  Always need this:
options    KDB       # Enable kernel debugger support.
options    KDB_TRACE     # Print a stack trace for a panic.

# To make an SMP kernel, the next two lines are needed
#options    SMP       # Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel
#device     apic       # I/O APIC

# CPU frequency control
device     cpufreq

# Bus support.
device     acpi
device     pci


# ATA controllers
device     ahci       # AHCI-compatible SATA controllers
device     ata       # Legacy ATA/SATA controllers
options    ATA_STATIC_ID     # Static device numbering

#device     adv       # Advansys SCSI adapters
#device     adw       # Advansys wide SCSI adapters
#device     aha       # Adaptec 154x SCSI adapters
#device     aic       # Adaptec 15[012]x SCSI adapters, AIC-6[23]60.
#device     bt       # Buslogic/Mylex MultiMaster SCSI adapters


# ATA/SCSI peripherals
device     scbus       # SCSI bus (required for ATA/SCSI)
device     ch       # SCSI media changers
device     da       # Direct Access (disks)
device     sa       # Sequential Access (tape etc)
device     cd       # CD
device     pass       # Passthrough device (direct ATA/SCSI access)


# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device     atkbdc       # AT keyboard controller
device     atkbd       # AT keyboard
device     psm       # PS/2 mouse

device     kbdmux       # keyboard multiplexer

device     vga       # VGA video card driver
options    VESA       # Add support for VESA BIOS Extensions (VBE)

device     splash       # Splash screen and screen saver support

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device     sc
options    SC_PIXEL_MODE     # add support for the raster text mode

# vt is the new video console driver
device     vt
device     vt_vga

device     agp       # support several AGP chipsets

# Power management support (see NOTES for more options)
# Add suspend/resume support for the i8254.
device     pmtimer

# PCCARD (PCMCIA) support
# PCMCIA and cardbus bridge support
device     cbb       # cardbus (yenta) bridge
device     pccard       # PC Card (16-bit) bus
device     cardbus       # CardBus (32-bit) bus

# Serial (COM) ports
device     uart       # Generic UART driver

# Parallel port
device     ppc
device     ppbus       # Parallel port bus (required)
device     lpt       # Printer
device     ppi       # Parallel port interface device

# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device     miibus       # MII bus support
device     bfe       # Broadcom BCM440x 10/100 Ethernet


# Wireless NIC cards
device     wlan       # 802.11 support
options    IEEE80211_DEBUG     # enable debug msgs
options    IEEE80211_AMPDU_AGE   # age frames in AMPDU reorder q's
options    IEEE80211_SUPPORT_MESH   # enable 802.11s draft support
device     wlan_wep     # 802.11 WEP support
device     wlan_ccmp     # 802.11 CCMP support
device     wlan_tkip     # 802.11 TKIP support
device     wlan_amrr     # AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
device     iwi       # Intel 2200BG/2225BG/2915ABG wireless NICs.
device     ral       # Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.

# Pseudo devices.
device     loop       # Network loopback
device     random       # Entropy device
device     padlock_rng     # VIA Padlock RNG
device     rdrand_rng     # Intel Bull Mountain RNG
device     ether       # Ethernet support
device     vlan       # 802.1Q VLAN support
device     tun       # Packet tunnel.
device     md       # Memory "disks"
device     firmware     # firmware assist module

# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device     bpf       # Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
options    USB_DEBUG     # enable debug msgs
device     uhci       # UHCI PCI->USB interface
device     ohci       # OHCI PCI->USB interface
device     ehci       # EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device     usb       # USB Bus (required)
device     ukbd       # Keyboard
device     umass       # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da

# Sound support
device     sound       # Generic sound driver (required)
device     snd_ich       # Intel, NVidia and other ICH AC'97 Audio

# MMC/SD
device     mmc       # MMC/SD bus
device     mmcsd       # MMC/SD memory card
device     sdhci       # Generic PCI SD Host Controller

# USB Tethering
device     ipheth       # Apple iPhone Tethering protocol
device     cdce       #
device     urndis       # Android Tethering

#Firewire
device     firewire     # IEEE1394 High-performance Serial Bus
```


----------

